# I Am Trying To Buy An Outback!!



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

i am looking for a price on a 31fqbhs model fifth wheel. the dealer here in california is offering me one at 28,400 plus fees. i am hearing they go for around 23,900. i dont think they want to budge on their price.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Who is the dealer??

You may need to go out of town as there are a few dealers like the one you are talking to that just will not budge off what they want for the trailer.


----------



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Who is the dealer??
> 
> You may need to go out of town as there are a few dealers like the one you are talking to that just will not budge off what they want for the trailer.
> [snapback]130404[/snapback]​


mike thompson rv in colton,ca. they have 4 dealers. all carry the outback. looks like the only ones in southern california


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Find someone else. If they are that cocky imagine the service you will receive


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Thompson's gave a great deal at Fountain Springs location, it was about 3 years ago on a 28rss, it was about $4,000 less than I could do locally 3.5 hours north.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

You should try East Bay RV in Concord California or Apline RV in Morgan Hill, Ca. 
Apline RV will quote you a price over email.

Based on the lakeshore price plus about $2500 for shipping was about what we paid for the trailer.

We purchased our 21RS from East Bay RV becasue they had the best deal at the time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whew...that seems a bit steep for that Outback.

What TV ya' going to pull that bad boy with?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, breezeblocker!* action 
That is one sweet Outback you have decided on!

Price wise, Lakeshore RV in the midwest seems to consistently be the baseline to judge other dealers deals by. Take their price, add about $1.25/mile for transportation and you will have the price your local dealer ought to be asking. If they will not match, buy it from Lakeshore! I have yet to hear of anyone having a bad experience there.

Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We bought from Mike Thompson in Fountain Valley, Ca.

Their price on our 28krs was originally right around 28,000 We were able to get them down to around 23,000.

I tried to find our trailer at other rv dealers, but no such luck...didn't try Lakeshore because we figured the shipping to california would eat up the savings. plus, we had our TT within a week









No regrets at all









Good luck,
Dawn sunny


----------



## NC Outbacker (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi everyone!

We are new to this site. I happened to come across this site yesterday and just had to join in! We just sold our '03 26RS last friday and this friday we are driving from NC to OH to pick up our '07 31fqbhs Sydney/ Havana. Our final price was
$ 22,900.00. That is around $ 5,500 and change cheaper than our local dealers, which they promised they would beat, but just cound't deliver. I kept searching RVtraderonline & ebay. We were shopping for a 29fbhs, however I came across the new floor plan of the '07 & we like the bunk room set up more than their '06 model.


----------



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Whew...that seems a bit steep for that Outback.
> 
> What TV ya' going to pull that bad boy with?
> [snapback]130466[/snapback]​


my friend is pulling out to the colorado river for me with his chevy 1 ton hd diesel. i am keeping it at the big river rv park.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'd check around. Even with the transport costs you should save a good chunk of money. It's not a good time of year to buy. That's why mine sold so quick. If you could wait another month things would be different.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

NC Outbacker said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are new to this site. I happened to come across this site yesterday and just had to join in! [snapback]130587[/snapback]​


Welcome to the site NC Outbacker.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Whew...that seems a bit steep for that Outback.
> 
> What TV ya' going to pull that bad boy with?
> [snapback]130466[/snapback]​


That doesn't look bad when you compare it to this....









The $23,900 sounds better though.

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mike Thompson is a HUGE dealer and surely buying at the very best possible price from Outback. The only reason they're not getting to the right price is because they don't want to, surely not because they can't.

I would print out a quote from Lakeshore and take it down there to bargain with. Be sure that they know you fully intend to order the trailer from them if the price (+applicable shipping) is not met. I think that $1.25 per shipping mile is also fair.

Finally, if they don't budge go somewhere else. You will find many happy customers here that will encourage you to take the plunge and order from Lakeshore. Call and ask for Hunter if you do and tell him we sent you


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

huntr70 said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Whew...that seems a bit steep for that Outback.
> ...


No there's a classic example of a "Dealer" invoice. Sheesh


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Like others said, get a quote from Lakeshore and add mileage. Mike Thompson's is huge and should be able to come close if they want to. If they won't, buy from Lakeshore and have them deliver directly to Big River RV Resort.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> No there's a classic example of a "Dealer" invoice. Sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Outback - or Keystone for that matter - don't put images of Class 'A' and Class 'C' motorhomes on their factory invoices? You saying that invoice might be a little contrived?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

$44 for a large entry door? How else would you get in the thing? Seems like without it you would be sleeping out back.









Can't wait to hear what they're "show price" is.









I gave Mike Thompson's the quote from Lakeshore RV and they told me they can't even buy them that cheap. I gave him Hunter Freeman's number on my way out.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

campmg said:


> I gave him Hunter Freeman's number on my way out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I can't beleive that they charge $98.00 for the RVIA sticker.

RVIA is a Industry Certification. I think....................Wow!

Like PT Barnum once said ".........................................every day"

Do they sell extended warranties, too??????

What is their stock symbol. Gotta buy some of that























Sorry, couldn't resist!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> What is their stock symbol. Gotta buy some of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's SUKR


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

campmg said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > What is their stock symbol.Â Gotta buy some of that
> ...


Let's just say that if you buy at that invoice price, you should be labeled the SUKR.

The price I paid for our OB was no where near the listed price on that paper.

Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Huntr70, if you bought from there, I am sure you worked a good deal based on the knowledge you share in your posts. You are definately wise enough to know the difference between a dealer sticker and a fair price. The symbol would apply only to those who don't.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Isn't it ridiculous that they list all of that stuff as options? Would an Outback really come without all of these items? Don't think so.....









hmmm, although $94.00 for an oven does sound reasonable


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

campmg said:


> Huntr70, if you bought from there, I am sure you worked a good deal based on the knowledge you share in your posts. You are definately wise enough to know the difference between a dealer sticker and a fair price. The symbol would apply only to those who don't.
> [snapback]130827[/snapback]​


I think almost everyone but the completely inept would not pay those prices!!









You didn't ruffle any feathers, I thought it was funny!!!
















Steve


----------



## happybackman (Jul 11, 2006)

breezeblocker said:


> i am looking for a price on a 31fqbhs model fifth wheel. the dealer here in california is offering me one at 28,400 plus fees. i am hearing they go for around 23,900. i dont think they want to budge on their price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried Curtis Trailers? They are the best folks to deal with. Lo pressure, straight forward attitude


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Check out Russ Dean in the Tri Cities, Washington. It'll make a nice trip.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

A quick search at rvusa.com shows the lowest price of $26,900 from Genuine RV Store in Nacogdoches, TX.

Our neighbor bought from Lakeshore and had it shipped to Los Angeles. He said it cost a couple thousand bucks. Painless and apparently he still saved big bucks.

We bought from Mike Thompson in Colton and they gave me the same song and dance. The lowest they would go was a bit more than 25% off MSRP but we bought from them anyway.

The lowest price I found for the 23RS was $16,495 from a place in Georgia, but they never even responded to my e-mail. The next lowest price was $18,500 from the place in Texas. I figured with shipping of $1,500 - $2,000 it would be a wash, so we went with Mike Thompson.

I gave our sales guy the Outbackers.com website address!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh yeah.....and I bought the extended warranty, which I never, ever, ever do. Figured what the hell. If we're on the road and something breaks it may be worth it.

Otherwise, I'm really a much more informed consumer......really.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Oh yeah.....and I bought the extended warranty, which I never, ever, ever do. Figured what the hell. If we're on the road and something breaks it may be worth it.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm really a much more informed consumer......really.....
> 
> ...


Join the club, we fell for it too







Kind of glad we did though


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That invoice is crazy. Guess they are hoping for that special someone to come into the dealership and not haggle on price. Yikes!!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That invoice is crazy. Guess they are hoping for that special someone to come into the dealership and not haggle on price. Yikes!!!!
> [snapback]131134[/snapback]​


I think they are hoping that someone goes from fiver to fiver and looks at that price versus the $45,000 Cardinal next to the OB...









Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So Breezeblocker, how goes the search? Are you getting anywhere yet?


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

We bought ours at Mike Thompson in Fountain Valley as well. They where asking over $29,000 we spoke to Lakeshore and came up with $21,000 including shipping. Took the quote in to Mike Thompson and they countered with $1000 over that, and we agreed to it. Because they had ours in the Havana. If you go to Fountain Valley ask for Sean Finney Salesman and Corey is the Sales Manager.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dmichaelis said:


> We bought ours at Mike Thompson in Fountain Valley as well. They where asking over $29,000 we spoke to Lakeshore and came up with $21,000 including shipping. Took the quote in to Mike Thompson and they countered with $1000 over that, and we agreed to it. Because they had ours in the Havana. If you go to Fountain Valley ask for Sean Finney Salesman and Corey is the Sales Manager.


Now that is one great deal! Congrats...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We bought ours at Mike Thompson in Fountain Valley as well. They where asking over $29,000 we spoke to Lakeshore and came up with $21,000 including shipping. Took the quote in to Mike Thompson and they countered with $1000 over that, and we agreed to it. Because they had ours in the Havana. If you go to Fountain Valley ask for Sean Finney Salesman and Corey is the Sales Manager.


Now that is one great deal! Congrats...








[/quote]

For a 29BHS? I should say so!
Way to go dmichaelis









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I bought my Outback in sacramento, they wanted a lot with their so called Invoice/MSRP. I got a quote from Lakeshore (very nice guys) and took it to the Sac dealer and they said that the could not compete with Lakeshorw sense it cost $3000 to ship out to California. So I offered the Lakeshore price + $1000. They countered but we settled at a price that was cheaper than what Lakeshore could ship one to me. Had they not come down to the price I was looking for I was planning on Getting one shipped from lakeshore.

I was happy that I was able to get it from a local dealer so that I could get my warrenty work done from the dealer I bought it from. It's amazing how much the dealers mark up these Trailers and when they sell one to someone who pays what they are asking, then they make a bundle of change.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

In a few years we want to get an OB 5'er...and we plan get it from Lakeshore...and will prob drive up to get it.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

California Jim said:


> No there's a classic example of a "Dealer" invoice. Sheesh


You're actually quiet right; that IS a phoney MSRP sticker. It's printed from a dreadful, antiquated, POS software package that some dealers still use (trust me, I recognize the format -- I saw it many times







). The option code, description and price is entirely made up by the dealers.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> I can't beleive that they charge $98.00 for the RVIA sticker.
> 
> RVIA is a Industry Certification. I think....................Wow!
> 
> Like PT Barnum once said ".........................................every day"


Actually, the RVIA does charge (per unit) for the "benefit" of displaying there sticker. In order to obtain RVIA certification a manufacturer has to adhere to specific design and engineering standards, and if they do they can then proclaim to be RVIA compliant. But in order to display the sticker you actually have to purchase it for each unit sold.

Sounds messed up to me too, but it's true. However, I think the sticker is more like $70.


----------



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

campmg said:


> So Breezeblocker, how goes the search? Are you getting anywhere yet?


still looking, sorry i havent responded. have been workin hard to pay for all this stuff!!








am set on an outback though after looking at all the other plain jane fake oak interior 5th wheels.


----------



## HogFansInMo (Jun 11, 2006)

NC Outbacker said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are new to this site. I happened to come across this site yesterday and just had to join in! We just sold our '03 26RS last friday and this friday we are driving from NC to OH to pick up our '07 31fqbhs Sydney/ Havana. Our final price was
> $ 22,900.00. That is around $ 5,500 and change cheaper than our local dealers, which they promised they would beat, but just cound't deliver. I kept searching RVtraderonline & ebay. We were shopping for a 29fbhs, however I came across the new floor plan of the '07 & we like the bunk room set up more than their '06 model.


Gotta know how this one is....I am struggling between the Outback 5er's or travel trailers. I love this 31FQBHS floorplan. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## NC Outbacker (Jul 11, 2006)

> Gotta know how this one is....I am struggling between the Outback 5er's or travel trailers.


Yeah, we loved the set-up of our 26RS. We have just been in need of more room. We have been renovating our house and I ran electricity, water & tapped into our septic so we could "live" in our camper for a couple of months. We have been back in our house for a while after phase I and it is livable during phase II. We will be selling our house once completed, buy another piece of property, live in camper & build again, so the extra room will be nice. Leaving this afternoon for OH & will pick up tomorrow morning. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HogFansInMo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are new to this site. I happened to come across this site yesterday and just had to join in! We just sold our '03 26RS last friday and this friday we are driving from NC to OH to pick up our '07 31fqbhs Sydney/ Havana. Our final price was
> $ 22,900.00. That is around $ 5,500 and change cheaper than our local dealers, which they promised they would beat, but just cound't deliver. I kept searching RVtraderonline & ebay. We were shopping for a 29fbhs, however I came across the new floor plan of the '07 & we like the bunk room set up more than their '06 model.


Gotta know how this one is....I am struggling between the Outback 5er's or travel trailers. I love this 31FQBHS floorplan. Let me know what you think of it.
[/quote]
You can see the pics of the 31FQBHS HERE from when I toured one for Tdvffjohn.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

JimWilson said:


> I can't beleive that they charge $98.00 for the RVIA sticker.
> 
> RVIA is a Industry Certification. I think....................Wow!
> 
> Like PT Barnum once said ".........................................every day"


Actually, the RVIA does charge (per unit) for the "benefit" of displaying there sticker. In order to obtain RVIA certification a manufacturer has to adhere to specific design and engineering standards, and if they do they can then proclaim to be RVIA compliant. But in order to display the sticker you actually have to purchase it for each unit sold.

Sounds messed up to me too, but it's true. However, I think the sticker is more like $70.
[/quote]

Sounds like the beloved 'UL' (Underwriters Laboratories) stickers. What a racket THAT scam is!
Stickers have to be kept under lock and key, and any - I mean ANY! - modification to a product has to be resubmitted for the UL certification process. And that ain't cheap, either!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Just an FYI... Just got off the phone with Marci at Lakeshore . I believe 1,25 charge per mi. was floating around . 
She validated the charge per mile is $1.20 not $1.25. Hope this helps


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We had our 28RSDS in for Warranty work, repairing Gilligans handy work, and looked at one of 4 31FQBHS models they just recieved. My DW and I were both in agreement it is nice but our 28RSDS seams to have just as much space to walk around in. It is very nice up in the Master Bedroom area but the Quad Bunks are smaller than ours and the door to the Bunkhouse makes the living area seem crowded.

What is really nice about the 5er is the sofa sleeper, the shower and the bedroom for us. However having the bathroom up next to our bed would not work real well with the Kids. They need to be closer to the bathroom and I do not like to be disturbed during my beauty sleep.

When we first heard the Quad Bunk 5th wheel was out I was very disappointed that I asked about it prior to buying the 28RSDS in February and Outback stated it would be a year or so. NOT!!!!! However We feel the 28RSDS is a better fit for us now with kids and when they leave for college we can upgrade to a 5er.

Good news for us is we are no longer disappointed with our 28RSDS purchase.

Good Luck and Great Outbacking.

KB


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

NC Outbacker said:


> > Gotta know how this one is....I am struggling between the Outback 5er's or travel trailers.
> 
> 
> Yeah, we loved the set-up of our 26RS. We have just been in need of more room. We have been renovating our house and I ran electricity, water & tapped into our septic so we could "live" in our camper for a couple of months. We have been back in our house for a while after phase I and it is livable during phase II. We will be selling our house once completed, buy another piece of property, live in camper & build again, so the extra room will be nice. Leaving this afternoon for OH & will pick up tomorrow morning. I'll keep you posted!


 NC Outbacker

You will be near us when you pick up. I see you also have the same truck as me so will you be weighing the trailer and truck to check the pin weight and see GVWR of the truck is OK and the GAWR too. I am interested to see what that turns out to be like for the potential future. (we also have a 26RS too). My truck with everyone in it is about 7200 lb (and going up every day) so I have 2000 lb to GVWR.

If you are coming up I-75 then there are some Pilot station in Northern Kentucky that have CAT scales if you are interested.

If you plans are to try it out before you leave the area then you can go down the road from Holman on RT 32 to East Folk state park just past the Ford plant. I am sure they would have some walk ins available this weekend.

Good luck with the PDR


----------



## NC Outbacker (Jul 11, 2006)

> 'HogFansInMo'
> Gotta know how this one is....I am struggling between the Outback 5er's or travel trailers. I love this 31FQBHS floorplan. Let me know what you think of it.


HogsFansInMo

Made it back Sunday with the camper & we love it







. Much more room than our 26RS. The Havana interior looks much better in person than what I could tell from internet & brochure pictures. My first mod will probably be to install a cabinet above the toilet for additional toiletries and then the underbelly storage areas need a hinged or removable barrier to keep items from shifting into the lower areas & the hatch doors. Actually, my first mod has been on my camper shelter to accomodate the slide. When I built it for the 26RS I built it long enough & high enough to put a 5er in. Just needed to relocate a couple of posts and triple the header







.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

JimWilson said:


> I can't beleive that they charge $98.00 for the RVIA sticker.
> 
> RVIA is a Industry Certification. I think....................Wow!
> 
> Like PT Barnum once said ".........................................every day"


Actually, the RVIA does charge (per unit) for the "benefit" of displaying there sticker. In order to obtain RVIA certification a manufacturer has to adhere to specific design and engineering standards, and if they do they can then proclaim to be RVIA compliant. But in order to display the sticker you actually have to purchase it for each unit sold.

Sounds messed up to me too, but it's true. However, I think the sticker is more like $70.
[/quote]

But the manufacturer buys it and sticks it on. Then I guess this dealer frauds a customer into paying again.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new fiver, Kevin & Christy!*









*Whoo Hoo!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

kjdj said:


> But the manufacturer buys it and sticks it on. Then I guess this dealer frauds a customer into paying again.


Sort of; the manufacturers do pay for the sticker, not the dealerships, but it is listed on their invoice as a separate line item (it's not included in the base price). Most dealers will break it out and show that it was an added expense, so that part is customary. But the base price on that unit, and the RVIA sticker cost, both seem a bit on the high side to me.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NC Outbacker said:


> > 'HogFansInMo'
> > Gotta know how this one is....I am struggling between the Outback 5er's or travel trailers. I love this 31FQBHS floorplan. Let me know what you think of it.
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin and Christy,
Congrats on your new 5'r!
Enjoy and happy camping








Dawn


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS








On Your New Outback
Happy Traveling

Willie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

breezeblocker said:


> i am looking for a price on a 31fqbhs model fifth wheel. the dealer here in california is offering me one at 28,400 plus fees. i am hearing they go for around 23,900. i dont think they want to budge on their price.


Back to where the thread began.

Wonder if he ever bought a camper


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> i am looking for a price on a 31fqbhs model fifth wheel. the dealer here in california is offering me one at 28,400 plus fees. i am hearing they go for around 23,900. i dont think they want to budge on their price.


Back to where the thread began.

Wonder if he ever bought a camper








[/quote]
Thanks Jim, I lost my head there for a minute


----------



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

California Jim said:


> i am looking for a price on a 31fqbhs model fifth wheel. the dealer here in california is offering me one at 28,400 plus fees. i am hearing they go for around 23,900. i dont think they want to budge on their price.


Back to where the thread began.

Wonder if he ever bought a camper








[/quote]







i got it on friday and its sitting right now at my space in big river


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo Breezeblocker!
















Congrats on your new Outback!!
Enjoy and happy camping
Dawn
sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations breezeblocker!*








I'm glad to hear you got things sorted out.









If it's not too personal, where did you end up going, and what kind of a deal did you finally get?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Congratulations breezeblocker!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mike thompsons was the only place in so cal that sells them, so i had to go with them. and due to my trade in i needed to stay local. payed more than i wanted to ,but still ok.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Whew...that seems a bit steep for that Outback.
> ...

















Yikes!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

breezeblocker said:


> *Congratulations breezeblocker!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mike thompsons was the only place in so cal that sells them, so i had to go with them. and due to my trade in i needed to stay local. payed more than i wanted to ,but still ok.
[/quote]

No chance to road trip to save some $$ ???


----------



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> *Congratulations breezeblocker!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mike thompsons was the only place in so cal that sells them, so i had to go with them. and due to my trade in i needed to stay local. payed more than i wanted to ,but still ok.
[/quote]

No chance to road trip to save some $$ ???








[/quote]
no time. m-f work all day. friday night riverbound , saturday and sunday boating.


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

I still recommend Mark at Pettibone RV Sales in LaCrosse Wisconsin - he didn't even know Lakeshore's price and the first number he offered us was $3000.00 less than what Lakeshore had quoted us. If you know of anyone looking in the future they should give Mark a call.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bobpattie said:


> I still recommend Mark at Pettibone RV Sales in LaCrosse Wisconsin - he didn't even know Lakeshore's price and the first number he offered us was $3000.00 less than what Lakeshore had quoted us. If you know of anyone looking in the future they should give Mark a call.


Lakeshore always has great deals....you got an AWESOME deal from Pettibone RV. Nice job!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

breezeblocker said:


> *Congratulations breezeblocker!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mike thompsons was the only place in so cal that sells them, so i had to go with them. and due to my trade in i needed to stay local. payed more than i wanted to ,but still ok.
[/quote]
We went with Mike Thompson's also and have been pretty happy with them so far. They were right there to fix things during the PDI, have followed up with us to see how we like the trailer, and followed up to have us rate the people involved. Very professional and I think we got a decent deal.


----------

